# Ski swap and tent sale for 2013-2014 season



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/test/ Potterbrothers near Kingston NY having theirs Sept 7and 8.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.potterbrothers.com/test/ Potterbrothers near Kingston NY having theirs Sept 7and 8.



Here is the full schedule of the sales.
http://www.potterbrothers.com/sales-events/ 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 29, 2013)

Mt Wachusett is having their Labor Day sale this weekend.


----------



## montane (Aug 29, 2013)

McIntyre Ski Area
	50 Chalet Ct.
	Manchester, NH  03104

34th Annual Ski/Snowboard/Skate Swap!

  	Friday - October 18th from 4pm - 9pm
	Saturday - October 19th from 9pm - 4pm


Bring in your skis, boots, snowboards, and skates and we'll sell them for you!  (shaped skis only!)

  	You don't need to bring anything in order to "swap!"  Just come buy!

  	Save 20% - 80% on last season's skis, snowboards, boots, helmets, poles, goggles and more!


Drop-off days & times will be posted in August!
http://goo.gl/pmn6mK


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2013)

Stuck!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 30, 2013)

If anyone is in SLC this weekend:

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/money/56764706-79/sports-sept-ski-percent.html.csp


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2013)

Bump Potter Brothers having their Fishkill store swap sale this weekend and today.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 22, 2013)

Gunstock Ski Club swap for non-members starts Nov 2

http://www.gunstockskiclub.com/event/show/47713404


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Here is the full schedule of the sales.
> http://www.potterbrothers.com/sales-events/
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


Bump this Thursday to Sunday Kingston NY store having their Swap sale , 9/26- 9-29.


----------



## salsgang (Oct 1, 2013)

I run the Freeport Maine Schools Ski Boosters Ski Swap that will be on Oct 19th an Freeport Ski and Bike (308 US Route 1). Swap is from 1pm-3pm. Equipment drop off times are 3pm-5pm Friday and 10am-1pm Saturday. 80/20 split for sellers and a freewill donation of $.50 per item listed. We typically have a very good selection of Alpine and Nordic gear for the racers and non racers alike. Reply to this thread or DM me if any questions.


I also have a list of all Maine ski swaps I know about on my blog.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2013)

Plattekill mountain having bike and ski swap the weekend of October 13 and 14.


----------



## Mullen (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like sundown's is Nov 1-3
http://skisundown.com/Events

Powder Ridge same wknd
http://powderridgepark.com/2nd-annual-ski-board-swap-at-powder-ridge-nov-2-3/

October 11-14 Suburban Sports
http://suburbanskiandbike.com/content/401/Columbus-Weekend-Ski-Swap-and-Sale-2013/


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 2, 2013)

Plattekill is having their bike and ski swap October 13 Saturday I post a link in a little bit. http://plattekill.com/events/plattepalooza http://plattekill.com/events/plattepalooza


----------



## dlague (Oct 4, 2013)

This is kind of like an online swap meet - buy and sell!

http://www.geartrade.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2013)

dlague said:


> This is kind of like an online swap meet - buy and sell!
> 
> http://www.geartrade.com/



Thanks for that site it is awesome and I am sure in the near future to be using it lots of stuff Swap heaven it should be called.


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2013)

Aggregated link from the Boston Globe

http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/2013/09/a_roundup_of_th.html
Sept. 27: Crossed Sabers Ski and Snowboard Swap, Raynham. Details:http://www.skiandsportsonline.com/swap.cfm
Sept. 28: South Burlington Booster Ski Swap, S. Burlington, Vt. Details: http://activities-athletics.sbsd.sb...ules/groups/integrated_home.phtml?gid=1351307
Oct. 4-6: Pico Ski Club Sale and Swap, Pico, Vt. Details:http://www.picoskiclub.com/content/pico-ski-club-annual-ski-snowboard-swap-and-sale-oct-4-6
Oct. 5-6: Bosquet Mountain, Pittsfield. Details:http://www.bousquets.com/mountain/ski-sale/
Oct. 11-13: Killington Ski and Snowboard Club Ski Swap, Killington, Vt. Details:http://www.killingtonskiclub.com/site-pages/columbus-day-weekend-sale/
Oct. 10-14: Wachusett Mountain Columbus Day Ski and Snowboard Swap, Princeton. Details:http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActi...s/SkiSnowboardSaleSwap/tabid/355/Default.aspx
Oct. 12-13: Waterville Valley Fall Foliage Festival, Waterville Valley, NH. Details:http://www.waterville.com/events-deals-apres/event-calendar.html?id=5671
Oct. 12-13: Smugglers’ Notch Club Ski and Snowboard Swap, Essex Junction, Vt. Details:http://www.snscvt.com/
Oct. 18-19: McIntyre Ski Area Ski Swap, Manchester, NH. Details:http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/events
Oct. 19: Penobscot Valley Ski Club Ski Sale, Bangor, Maine. Details:http://www.pvskiclub.org/ski-sale/
Oct. 19-20: Middlebury Bowl Ski Patrol Ski Swap, Middlebury, Vt. Details:http://www.middlebury.edu/events?trumbaEmbed=view%3Devent%26eventid%3D83084728
Oct. 25-26: Bethel Outing Club Ski Sale, Bethel, Maine. Details:http://www.bethelouting.org/#!boc-fall-ski-sale
Nov. 2: Gunstock Ski Club, Guilford, NH. Details:http://www.gunstockskiclub.com/event/show/47713404
Nov. 9: Franconia Ski Club Ski Swap, Franconia, NH. Details:http://www.franconiaskiclub.com/
Nov. 11: Pat’s Peak Octoberfest/Ski Swap, Henniker, NH. Details:http://www.patspeak.com/winter/calendar.html?date=2013-11-3&calendar_id=76&module_params[name]=calendar&module_params[action]=detail&module_params[page_title]=Octoberfest%2FSki+and+Snowboard+Sale&module_params[page_tag]=calendar&module_params[version_id]=1
Nov. 22-24: Okemo Ski and Snowboard Swap, Okemo, Vt. Details:http://okemomountainschool.org/devtest/?p=681

Nov. 23: Camden Snow Bowl Ski Swap, Camden, Maine. Details:http://www.camdensnowbowl.com/event/chrhs-ski-swap-1

Nov. 24: Massachusetts Ski and Snowboard Club Ski Swap, Center Ossipee, NH. Details:http://www.massski.com/
Nov. 29-30: Stratton Mountain School, Stratton, Vt. Details:http://www.gosms.org/SkiSale

Nov. 29-Dec. 1 and Dec. 7-8: Ski Haus, New Milford, Conn. Details:http://www.skihausonline.com/sales-events
Nov. 30: Down East Ski Club Ski Sale, Portland, Maine. Details:http://www.downeastskiclub.com/ski_sale.html
Dec. 14: Westborough Ski Swap, Westborough. Details:http://www.explorerpost85.com/FundRaising.htm
Jan. 11-12: Skirack Ski Swap, Burlington, Vt. Details:https://www.google.com/calendar/render?eid=bHBpdW9uOWowam9oYjV1aGI5MjJvY2Zrcm8gc2tpcmFjay5jb21fM2JjNjF1N2ttNG


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 9, 2013)

Hunter mountain swap is this Columbus weekend I just got the email.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 10, 2013)

Pedigree in White Plains has theirs from today until Monday. Some great deals to be had on pants coats and shells . They had some pro shell gear for 199 to 250 who h is awesome. Almost bought a TNF Enzo jacket for 199 but recently picked up some jackets. I did get a pair of Patagonia powder bowl pants for 150 and a new brain bucket as my last one cracked in the crash last year


----------



## salsgang (Oct 18, 2013)

Freeport ski swap is today and tomorrow at Freeport Ski and Bike 308 US Route One. Key times:


Fri Oct 18 - Equipment drop off 3p - 5p
Sat Oct 19 - Equipment drop off 10a - 1p
Sat Oct 19 - Sale 1p-3p


All proceeds benefit the alpine and nordic race teams in the Freeport School Systems.


FMI - http://www.maineskifamily.com/2013/10/freeport-ski-boosters-ski-swap.html


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2014)

unstick


----------

